# Letter to all Man. Utd, Supporters..



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> Dear Soccer fans, 
As you all know, I' ve been looking to buy the Red Sox United's of Manchester for a little while now. I've also heard that some of you may not be too happy about me using, sorry, buying the club in order to reach new heights and also, because I do not live in Surrey that I may not be a fan. Well fear not, as i'm writing this personal letter to let you know that i'm a genuine fan of you blue devils. I began rooting for the United's back in 1992 when our little Malcolm Jr was practising those Soccer home runs out in the yard. I loved the way you turned defence into offence, and the way that Bobby Shearer used to top half it into the goal bag. Oh man, that play was hot. My son tells me that you even out-zoned your other side of the City rivals Southampton in the 4th quarter of the FA World series. As for your current team, that Spanish Rude guy is awesome!!!! I see a profitable future at the United, with the young talent of Cristiano Rooney (man, that guy can dance!) and Peter Shilton giving us hope in defeating the evil Russian tyranny which assaults the freedom of our beloved Soccer. With the marketing potential of those Neville brothers and that Pearce dude leading the team, we can all look to achieving our beliefs of a better future. Especially when I add Alexei Lalas and Cobi Jones to the starting 15. Now to you, the fans. I've been to see the United's play once before, and the respect you pay your team in silently admiring the play out on the pitch was overwhelming. Because of this, i've just purchased a new £45million mansion in the Manchester to be close to you guys. And more good news is i'm planning to add an extra 10,000 seats through corporate boxes so more genuine blue devils can experience the play. What's with the prawn sandwiches I had to eat when I was there? Well, rest assured, it'll be super size prawn baguettes when I take charge. I can't wait to come over to the Manchester isles, as I love the country, especially the beaches and the hot chicks. I hope you can all see my vision of this future, with new shirt sponsors (Dunkin Donuts) and new team name (The Manchester Gloom) i'm sure things are looking bright.

> *Further good news for you guys is that i've just agreed a partnership deal with McDonalds, who will help in promoting the Manchester brand. This will involve re-naming the stadium to 'McTrafford' as well as an exciting launch of Manchester Gloom plastic fan toys in every happy meal. Cristiano Rooney will be the face of this campaign and during this, he will be marketed globally as Roonald McDonald.

> Take care dudes. 

> Regards, Malcolm


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Very good M&D, just emailed a copy to a friend at work who is a staunch Man U fan.
Probably won't talk to me tomorrow


----------



## 88932 (May 10, 2005)

What a cool dude ! Hey when you get into your stride proper, how about cordoning off one side of the green bit of the Man U grnd for M'homes and having a delivery service set up with MacD'S on match days ?????
Might have to call the match off though if too many of us turn up -----do it mid week !!!!


----------

